# Canon EF-S 18-55mm 1:3.5-5.6 IS II



## LuCoOc (Feb 7, 2011)

Canon seems to have announced a new version of this lens today. I haven't found it in the forum yet so simply wanted to inform you guys about it.
This link is from the German canon homepage:

http://www.canon.de/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/EF_Lenses/EF-S/EF-S_18-55mm_f3.5-5.6_IS_II/


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 7, 2011)

LuCoOc said:


> Canon seems to have announced a new version of this lens today. I haven't found it in the forum yet so simply wanted to inform you guys about it.



It was incorporated into the 600D/T3i announcement:

"_Introducing the new EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II

Launching with the EOS 600D is the EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II â€“ a new kit lens that provides excellent performance for beginners. A lightweight construction makes it easy to carry, and Canonâ€™s acclaimed optical Image Stabilization also minimises the risk of blur, allowing photographers to use shutter speeds 4 stops slower while still maintaining a blur-free shot. The EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II will succeed the existing EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS in Canonâ€™s lens line-up._"


----------



## gbaturin (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow, another FAIL from Canon. If they wanted to launch a new EFS they should have replaced the 17 55. any lens with variable aperture is a FAIL. And that includes the new L 70 300. Whatever happened to the good old days of the 70 200 series...Gone, lost in the wake of the credit crunch... :'(


----------



## Admin US West (Feb 15, 2011)

gbaturin said:


> Wow, another FAIL from Canon. If they wanted to launch a new EFS they should have replaced the 17 55. any lens with variable aperture is a FAIL. And that includes the new L 70 300. Whatever happened to the good old days of the 70 200 series...Gone, lost in the wake of the credit crunch... :'(



Not all users can afford expensive lenses, thats why every camera and every lens maker has variable aperture lenses. We are talking a kit lens for a $700 camera kit, and you think it should be a $1500 lens?


----------



## pgabor (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry for u guys:

_"The 600D gets a 'new' kit lens, the EF-S 18-55mm F3.5-5.6 IS II. According to Canon this is identical in specification to the previous version, and features exactly the same optics and IS system: it simply has a revised external design. The visible changes suggest a paring down of production costs, for example the 'white square' alignment mark for mounting the lens is now simply painted on, rather than moulded. The camera will also come in a kit with the EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS lens."_

source: http://dpreview.com/previews/canoneos600d


----------



## gbaturin (Feb 15, 2011)

scalesusa said:


> gbaturin said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, another FAIL from Canon. If they wanted to launch a new EFS they should have replaced the 17 55. any lens with variable aperture is a FAIL. And that includes the new L 70 300. Whatever happened to the good old days of the 70 200 series...Gone, lost in the wake of the credit crunch... :'(
> ...



Yeah, I bought an 18 200 with my 50D two years ago, and I am still sorry I did not dish out the extra 300 bucks for a 24 105. Anyonone buying an xxD or higher should not go for anything less than L series. I will set things right as soon as I buy all those toys and gear for my kid


----------



## gbaturin (Feb 15, 2011)

pgabor said:


> Sorry for u guys:
> 
> _"The 600D gets a 'new' kit lens, the EF-S 18-55mm F3.5-5.6 IS II. According to Canon this is identical in specification to the previous version, and features exactly the same optics and IS system: it simply has a revised external design. The visible changes suggest a paring down of production costs, for example the 'white square' alignment mark for mounting the lens is now simply painted on, rather than moulded. The camera will also come in a kit with the EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS lens."_
> 
> source: http://dpreview.com/previews/canoneos600d



This info is an EPIC LOL ;D another brilliant example of Canons post crisis marketing strategy.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 15, 2011)

Bummer. But very smart - take a cheap lens, and make it even cheaper to produce. Pure profit.



gbaturin said:


> Yeah, I bought an 18 200 with my 50D two years ago, and I am still sorry I did not dish out the extra 300 bucks for a 24 105. Anyonone buying an xxD or higher should not go for anything less than L series.



Were you 'seduced' but the wide focal range? Any superzoom lens represents a compromise, and optical quality is usually on the chopping block. On a crop body, the 17-55mm f/2.8 IS outperforms the 24-105mm f/4L IS (although they cost about the same).


----------



## gbaturin (Feb 15, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Bummer. But very smart - take a cheap lens, and make it even cheaper to produce. Pure profit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I was won over by the superb zoom range and modest price... But now I know I should have known better  The 18-200 is a great lens to have, but not more than that. I'm not even considering buying the 17-55, because I'm planning to move up to FF in the next year or two.


----------

